# Halloween Express



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well they're not very organized as far as I can tell. I emailed them and they told me they would list locations on the site this past Monday. Just emailed someone else there asking about location listings. Will update when I get a response.


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

The one in Florence, Ky is open!!!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I wasn't very impressed with their store in Dallas last year... all costumes, little to no props.  I also thought they were a bit over priced.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

They finally updated their site www.halloweenexpress.com There is a store locator on there. http://www.halloweenexpress.com/store_locator.php

They didn't have opening dates listed (for the ones by me at least).


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

The stores in Central Florida open this Friday - Sept 1st!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

The Bloomington, IL H.E. is now open in the K's plaza on Veteran's Parkway. Lots of cool creepy decor, but it's kind of over-priced, as are their costumes, make-up & accessories! It's too bad, because I'd love to support them since they're independently owned (they own their own stock), but it's one of those things, I gotta look out for the family's bottom line!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah...they have a tendency to be overpriced on their props. We did end up buying our "hanging bones" prop from them three years ago during a post Halloween sale. I'm assuming the one here in Omaha will be opening VERY soon. They had tons of props and costumes in the windows of the store.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Went into Halloween Express last night, found it by accident, love that. Well of course everything was overpriced. I bought this groudbreaker Zombie from Wal-mart for $14 at Halloween Express it was $25 I believe, almost double. It was fun looking around, my sister was with me and thought it was really cool, but I think she thinks I'm even crazier now.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Went to Halloween Express last night with the kids (11 month old and 5 year old). Was great looking at everything they had (more costumes than anything else) but definitely overpriced. It's always fun to look at a prop and think wow........until you look at the price tag and it is in triple digits (in reality should at most be $50 maybe). 

Had fun being stalked by one of their sales people too. In the 30 minutes I was in there, he passed us by at least 60 times.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, i'm not sure about all of them but mine opened Sept. 1st.


----------



## ksshane (Sep 6, 2006)

The one in Wichita Ks is open, and overprice as well. We went last weekend. And like everyone else has stated. Alot more costumes than props.

Last year I stopped by the day after hoping they would have a sell, but like a few other in the parking lot I just got to drink my coffee, and read the morning paper. 
Does the Halloween Express in your area have a sale the day after?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

not gonna be one near me.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

After visiting the local Halloween Express store, I won't be back. 
They are way overpriced on everything! It's all costumes, makeup, a few masks, and smaller costume assoc. That's it, no props or Halloween music or sound effect cds! They have lost my business. Besides the clerks know nothing about their products, just ask them.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Haunty said:


> After visiting the local Halloween Express store, I won't be back.
> They are way overpriced on everything! It's all costumes, makeup, a few masks, and smaller costume assoc. That's it, no props or Halloween music or sound effect cds! They have lost my business. Besides the clerks know nothing about their products, just ask them.


Wow...the one we have here in Omaha has a fairly nice selection of props and Halloween music cd's.....albeit overpriced stuff. They must stock each one differently.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

The ones here in the Nashville area have been open for about 2 weeks...i do agree that some stuff is overpriced yet some stuff at wallmart is over priced also Party City not to mention Spencers. But I cant blame them they are trying to make a living on a seasonal operation. Also remeber when your looking at the props costumes etc. thinking they are overpriced remember if you were to buy them online you would have to pay high priced shipping charges. Just my opinion though.


----------

